# Caprica



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just noticed this show... started tonight on Syfy channel. 

It looks fairly interesting.

Caprica 

Anyone catch it?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The new pre-BSG series! I was hooked on BSG, so I'm going to track down the pilot. Almost forgot it was coming out.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

We recorded Caprica and finally got around to watching it. If you can make it through the pilot, it's a pretty good show. I'm not much of a Sci-Fi guy, but I like this.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been catching it on Hulu. So far I'm enjoying it. :T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I loved BSG. So did my wife, who is not at all a scifi girl. I will be following this closely but I don't expect it to compare on the same level as BSG. sheesh, what does?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So far, I don't think it's on the same level as BSG. I do think it has a lot of potential. Unfortunately, so far, it has been a little ... soft. I'd think the storyline would be a bit darker and... grittier?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We've been recording episodes of this show and are finally going to get around to watching them. Thanks for the tip to "Press on" past the pilot, that's usually what makes or breaks it for us.

By the way, what is BSG?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> We've been recording episodes of this show and are finally going to get around to watching them. Thanks for the tip to "Press on" past the pilot, that's usually what makes or breaks it for us.
> 
> By the way, what is BSG?
> 
> ...


Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

What is BSG? WHAT is BSG? Just the best, most awesome super-duper sci-fi series ever. I just gave you a three-stooges poke in the eye? hehe. Really Wayne, it is a great series. 

Matteo


----------

